# How do you buy your golf balls?



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm trying to gain some market research on how players buy golf balls. I have a business idea that I'd like to get going but I want to make sure it solves the right problems for the right golfers. If you can spare 2 minutes to take a 10 questions survey I would really appreciate it. 

Click to the link to get started: http://https://golfballsurvey.typeform.com/to/Lmutvj

Thanks so much!


----------

